# Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery (it Works)



## Xenova (Jul 28, 2011)

EDIT: Last Update: 10th Sep 2011 with New INfo (trick no.7)

*Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
If you know what you're doing, there is not much to worry about.
Note: I will not responsible for the any damage of your device 

*My Result: *
*Before:* After moderate usage of 20 hours, Battery Left 30% - 35%
*After  : *After moderate usage of 20 hours, Battery left  70% - 75%

_Note_: Battery Usage is very subjective matter. The numbers here is not trying to give you an exact calculation, it just trying to give you a feel of how the battery saving. But i have try my best to be consistent on the usage pattern, cpu loads and temperature to do this comparison. Of cause, you might discover different result on your device. With different ROM, kernel, radio, usage, screen brightness, all the other factors come into play, the result would varied. 

_Kindly please post a feedback on how it works on your device> _

1. Use *Undervolted Kernel / ROM*
      - Undervolted means that your device will use relatively less battery to give the same CPU frequency
      - (e.g. normally CPU run at 1.61ghz @1350mv, after undervolted it may require only 1275mv at the same frequency)
      - Tested on my device, it is the *most effective tweak to increase battery life* (I reduced -100mv at most of the CPU frequency (except 1), give me about 30-35% more battery)
      - Because the undervolting value is varied depend on the ROM and kernel, so no point i post all the numbers here. (PM me if you need the list)
      - Ask at your respective ROM thread for the availability of undervolted tweak
      - If you wanted to try to change the undervolting value, i recommended to use OC/UV beater2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1207546





      - Because the tool have ease-to-use interface (no need use terminal emulator), just few taps will do. 
      - Most importantly, we can test new UV value with "Temp Activate", if the device freeze, just restart and it will go back to the last good state (last best config for you, instead of kernel's default value), and no need to flash the vddreset.zip / other reset.zip

*2. Use "GSM auto (PRL) to save more juice while still connecting through 3G *
- in the phone setting>wireless and network>MobileNetwork>NetworkMode
    we are only allow to choose GSM only/ WCDMA / Auto between two
- but if you use type "*#*#4636#*#*" to phone Information, you can choose more type of networkmode. It is claimed that choose "GSM auto (PRL)" allow you to save more battery (cell standby) while allow you to connect to 3G network.
- This might somehow depend on your carrier / provider
- Please provide feedback on this. THanks

3. Try out different *CPU Governor*
     - nowadays a lot of ROM have advanced CPU governor like Smoothass, Smartass, Interactive, etc.
     - Try different combination during wake up and screen off to look for the best setting that let u save more juice
     - This are my settings:
           Governor during awake = On Demand
Max Wake         = 998mhz​ Min Wake          = 122mhz​            Governor during Screenoff = PowerSave
Max Sleep         = 307mhz​ Min Sleep          = 122mhz​     - NOTE: if you put min sleep too low, there is a chance that you device might freeze and won't wake up!

     - I personally recommended "*DaemonController*" from _Sybregunne_ for controlling the CPU governors and frequencies. It is a ease-to-use, yet sophisticated enough for the purpose of OC/UC. It is my favourite OC/UC controller since it released.
     - DaemonController is a smart tool that it will bypass virtous daemon, and use direct frequency if we choose governors that is incompatible with the virtuous o/c. Hence, only 1 deamon is run which is more efficiency. 






     - Refer to the original thread here for more details: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16726715&postcount=2
     - Quoted from original thread: "It is a Graphical tool that allows users to change *andrev_oc/virtuous_oc* frequencies and governors without having to reboot their device. Confirmed to work on Android Revolution HD 6.1.0 and a lot more ROMS.



4. Use *AutoKiller Memory Optimizer*
      - This tool is different from other app killer
      -  It fine tunes android systems inner memory manager to keep your device fast over time.
      -  As a side effect it also lowers battery consumption.
      - At certain free memory level (e.g. 250mb), the android os will automatically close those apps not in use (according to original android os logic)
      - The lowMemoryKill level can be modified to suit your style of usage. It is to find a balance point between "not killing the apps you're need" and "sufficient free RAM to avoid sudden out of RAM / Laggy ". 

      - What i experience before is that these values are set to be too low. It keep most of the apps opened in background. So we can use the apps much faster and consump less cpu. Result: we have lower free RAM. The tradeoff: When I open heavy game, I experienced run out of RAM (it tell me not sufficient RAM to run).

      - When the values set too high. It will kill the apps in background faster. So we will spend more cpu, and slower to reopen it. Tradeoff: you will have alot of free RAM back there. But for what? 

      - Therefore, it is to find the middle point that satisfy both ends. Generally, users with more apps better off with lower lowmemorykill value. Users with less apps (always switch between fews app only), are better off with higher lowmemorykill value. 

      - MY case: I only have 25+ apps installed. and Only use few apps (other rarely use). THis is my setting (in Pages): 3072, 8192, 16384, 50688, 58368, 76288. I have experimented with many values for 3 months. Just 1 month ago, i found these value suit me very much. It keep balance between the two tradeoff mentioned. Maybe you can try to figure out your own.






       - Generally, we play with the last 3 numbers only. The first 3 numbers is related to:
               (Foreground app)
               (Visible app)
               (Secondary server)
               Which offer no significant benefits if we kill them.

5. Use *Autostart *
     - Instead of closing them, it would be better if we don't let the app start from the begining
     - You can choose to disable those app that u feel unnessary, so that they will not run during your phone startup






*5. Check your Battery Consumption*
     - Download "Current Widget" or "battery monitoring widget" from market
     - these apps will monitor your battery usage and recoded in a log file
     - This is the normal consumption rate (varied across ROM, kernel and CPUI frequency and other factors)

Sleep/ScreenOff Consumption: 2mv - 8mv
WakeUp Consumption (no wifi, just use local apps, no gaming): 150mv - 250mv
Gaming consumption: about 300 - 400 mv (varied across diff games)
     - To be comparable, it is suggest that you try to compare the consumption rate with your friends with same ROM, kernel, radio)
     - With the monitoring log, you will able to notice adnormal peak / adnormal high drainage easily

*6. Use "Battery History for GingerBreak" to check what running in background (Especially thanks for Saluco for this useful way to check battery drainage )*
- this is a free tool can be download from xds forum http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13328125
- Go to "Partial Wake Usage" to see what apps running when your device is sleeping
- Please "thanks" the developers of the apps for creating and letting us use his useful tool
- Give the screenshot of "Battery History for Gingerbreak" to the community of your ROM, this will give them more clues for them to help you
- For consistency, please monitor your usage for at least 3 hours (@ frequency 1 - 5 minutes) in order to have sufficient data and reliable readings.

*7. Disable "Receiver" of application using AutoRun Manager (Really for Advanced User ONLY)*
- Receivers are the "condition" where if it is fulfilled, the app will be executed
- For stance, Google Map has 8 receivers. Either 1 of these 8 conditions is met, google map will be open and run automatically.
- Now we actually try to disable this autoRUN by disable the "receiver" = means that even if the condition is met, the app won't run
- TO do this we need donated version of AutoRun Manager (available in market) to do this, go setting enable advanced mode
- Go second tap of the menu (advanced menu) to disable the receiver of particular app
- It is *HIGHLY recommended to disable 1 receiver at 1 time*, so that you can know the impact and trace back to the receiver
- you might get confused if you disable too many receivers at 1 time
- *WARNING*: ONLY disable those receiver that you know. DIsable system's receiver will make your system instable. So better only disable the user app.
- *WHY IT IS USEFUL*? Example: i used "Battery History for Gingerbreak (tip 6) to found out that "Facebook for android" is locking my device from being deep sleep (as it shown as high minute usage in the "partial wake menu"). Then i wanted to disable the feature of the that keep my device awake. THen i disable the "awake service" receive of it. Then it will help to save more battery by preventing those app that run automatically when certain conditions are met (example: Wifi-on, location changed..etc_




*<More humble sharing is coming>*


*<<< Please click on "Thanks" if you found this post helpful, your thanks are very much appreciated >*>>

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(The content is talking about HTC Desire HD, but the tricks can generally apply to any other smartphones, Hope it help you~)

Well it’s been 7½ days since I reviewed the Desire HD in which I said I didn’t want to comment on battery life until I’ve used it for 10 days.  Tomorrow morning at 10am will be the 10th day, but I’m ready 14 hours early!

I’ve seen a lot of talk on the internet about terrible battery life, I’ve even experienced it myself (10% per hour on standby) but not wanting to give it a bad name without being sure, I’ve waited.  I can now declare – the Desire HD does not have a battery life issue!

Read on after the break for how you can make yours last 24 hours on one charge!

Let me explain first of all, why I don’t think there is an issue.  My Desire HD, last night and today, has shown better battery life than my Samsung Galaxy S and Nexus One ever did.  It will probably continue to improve for the next week too.

Yesterday, after 10 hours of medium to light use (screen on was 40 minutes), I was still at 59% battery.

Today, I’ve been off for 12 hours and I’m still at 48%.  The screen has been on for 50 minutes, 30 minutes of streaming music via bluetooth, 1 hour of podcasts playing through my earphones and a few text messages.  Generally, on standby (and not being used) on 3G while at work, it was only using 2% an hour!  I’m not [/B]sure any Android phone has ever managed that low consumption for me.

I don’t know how HTC have managed it from a 1230mAh battery, but if anyone manages to produce an ‘extended’ battery that fits, this thing could last a very long time.  As for what the Desire Z might be able to do, wow!

So, what have I done to get this?  As well as the usual tips I’ve given, here’s a few more for your Desire HD -

*Remove apps you don’t use*.  You’ll need to root your device with VISIONary and then remove system apps like Flickr, Twitter, Stocks, Peep, Gmail and Friend Stream using Titanium Backup.

*Syncing kills!* Go to Settings -> Accounts & sync and see what apps are set to sync.  For me, a big improvement came from turning off syncing my Facebook ‘Live Feed’ (this seems to turn back on at reboot).  Also, only have one of the two Facebook apps syncing at all.  For me, I stopped HTC Sense, News and Weather from syncing.  If you really want these, maybe just drop their frequency an extra hour or two.
Lower e-mail checks.  I have 4 e-mail accounts that K9 Mail checks for me.  Like the other syncs, I dropped them from 15 minutes, to 1 or 2 hours, 4 for the less important one.  Definitely don’t use the push e-mail setting on K9.
Try different connections.  Go to Settings -> Wireless & networks -> Mobile networks and change Network Mode.  For me, for some reason on Orange in London ‘WCDMA only’ works the best for me.

*Calibrate. * After 7 to 10 days use, calibrate your battery and you should be good to go, simple as that!
**ADDITION** Once in a while (if not always) try charging via USB rather than mains.  It has been reported this is better for the battery and will actually provide better life from one charge.  I can’t necessarily say this claim is true, but I have often seemingly got better life from a USB charge. Try it!
Bear in mind, there are people reporting much better life than I get.  Some say they can last over 40 hours on one charge.

Also, make *use of the ‘Power Saver’ in Settings*.  I’ve put mine at 30%.  When this kicks in I tend to find battery consumption might even drop to 1% per hour, which means it may be possible you could last for 3 days on one charge!  I can’t wait to see what happens when we get proper root and can use custom ROM’s!

(source:http://hemorrdroids.net/htc-desire-hd-battery-life/)


*<<< Please click on "Thanks" if you found this post helpful, your thanks are very much appreciated >>>*​

Looking for *general guideline for your Lithium Ion Battery*?
Have a look at this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15631703#post15631703


----------



## newbie4ever (Jul 28, 2011)

i might have to try this on my fassy


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it necessary to have one of these threads every other day? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## Dirk (Jul 28, 2011)

Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.

Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.

Click to collapse



Lol. I have 3 spare batteries, girlfriend has 2. Still chew through em in a day

ADR6300


----------



## The Albatross (Jul 29, 2011)

Not really sure anything here is new information...


----------



## OverlordBubbles (Jul 29, 2011)

Cheers, I'll try a couple of these.


----------



## servellia (Jul 29, 2011)

How about putting your phone into Flight mode while at work.

I, for my part, get my mails to my desktop machine anyways and i like the fact, no one can distract me while I'm hacking in a gazzillion lines of code.

If it's important my lazy colleagues can use their legs and walk into my office.


----------



## lovemx93 (Jul 29, 2011)

flight mode is as good as switching off your phone


----------



## kekkle (Jul 29, 2011)

My battery already goes down like 1% every hour when the screen is off. So it's fine to me. It's only when I'm actively using WhatsApp, Facebook and Twitter that it goes down faster.

Main killer of the battery is the screen. The screen with high backlight burns through it. While idle it hardly drains.


----------



## HotMykeul (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## theo80 (Jul 29, 2011)

servellia said:


> How about putting your phone into Flight mode while at work.

Click to collapse





I would get fired if I do that


----------



## dissolid (Jul 29, 2011)

I think you just made s regular phone from your smartphone

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## gettinback (Jul 30, 2011)

Good reminders - thanks.


----------



## codyellow (Jul 30, 2011)

cooooll thanksss


----------



## codyellow (Jul 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.

Click to collapse



niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## F1p (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, although if Google just closed maps instead of having it open all the time!
Bet that would save some battery!


----------



## TD2IN (Jul 31, 2011)

Good one to see... thanks for the post


----------



## campa08 (Jul 31, 2011)

I´ll try this...
Thanks!


----------



## Irish Enigma (Jul 31, 2011)

I use Juice defender beta with ultimate features and i did calibrate my battery. It's 1:26 AM and through moderate to heavy usage i'm still at 41%. It still has a lot to do with your CPU speed (over/under clocked), ROM, Radio and kernel. I'm CM7 Lordmod's CFS kernel and the latest Radio from AT&T Stock (I have the Inspire the Desire HD's identical cousin.) and a RIL to match. Oh and I'm Overclocked to ~1.2 GHz using the ondemand governor.


----------



## hyphydragon (Jul 31, 2011)

im not and idiot or a noob, im tyring to post legitimate feedback on an android rom i am currently using but i need 10 posts so here is one more, thanks for this stupid rule! 8))))))


----------



## reverie7 (Jul 31, 2011)

I keep forgetting about battery calibrating. Otherwise, flight mode and turning off unnecessary syncing seems to keep my phone alive for long enough.


----------



## lineagesum (Jul 31, 2011)

i ll try it! thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## turutk (Jul 31, 2011)

using [email protected] app may save battery. i am testing these days


----------



## trail1091 (Aug 1, 2011)

gonna try all stuff regarding battery saving..LOL


----------



## voip-now (Aug 3, 2011)

automatic always kill other app


----------



## themasterfulone (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks captain obvious....


----------



## themasterfulone (Aug 3, 2011)

I am in the same situation, and I applaud your honesty and brilliance.


----------



## molchmolch (Aug 5, 2011)

I will try this..
Thx


----------



## krashkorsss (Aug 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Glad this works. Gonna try it out


----------



## Xenova (Aug 5, 2011)

Feel free to have a look at this too:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1168036


----------



## mr.marcus (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks will try this.  Anything is better than nothing so we shall see.


----------



## androidbryce (Aug 6, 2011)

Great thread.  Thanks.  I do carry a spare battery just in case though!


----------



## Xenova (Aug 7, 2011)

androidbryce said:


> Great thread.  Thanks.  I do carry a spare battery just in case though!

Click to collapse



Same here. But with normal usage, rarely have the chance to use my backup battery, so it just sit in the drawer  unless i use my device to play games


----------



## oka1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good post !!


----------



## albling (Aug 7, 2011)

screen usage is probably one of the biggest culprit in chewing up the battery. Reducing the brightness would probably improve the battery life..


----------



## poisonboy (Aug 7, 2011)

ı use advanced task killer it closes my opening programs it is very good.


----------



## adladl (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll.try some.of them, cause im experiencing a huge battery drain /me cries

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raven198 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have an old MyTouch 3g 1.2.....my battery used to not be bad, but lately with trying different roms and what not, I can't seem to keep a good charge.  In my pocket with nothing goin on it will drain 10% in less then an hour.  I'll try some of these and see how it works out.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xenova (Aug 7, 2011)

raven198 said:


> I have an old MyTouch 3g 1.2.....my battery used to not be bad, but lately with trying different roms and what not, I can't seem to keep a good charge.  In my pocket with nothing goin on it will drain 10% in less then an hour.  I'll try some of these and see how it works out.  Thanks for the info.

Click to collapse



Try to caliberate your battery each time you flash ROM.
Cuz Rom will take the existing voltage (e.g. 3.7 @60%) as your new 100%. 
Not sure is this your problem or not


----------



## raven198 (Aug 7, 2011)

Xenova said:


> Try to caliberate your battery each time you flash ROM.
> Cuz Rom will take the existing voltage (e.g. 3.7 @60%) as your new 100%.
> Not sure is this your problem or not

Click to collapse



I've been trying to remember to recalibrate each time.  I checked my wakelocks and GTALK_ASYNC_CONN seems to be the biggest culprit. Almost 5 minutes in just a couple hours. I can't find anything about a fix for this though.


----------



## raven198 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, and another thing....when recalibrating the battery, I usually let the battery completely die, leave the phone off untill fully charged and then do the recalibration. Is there another way I should do it or is this the best way?


----------



## Xenova (Aug 8, 2011)

raven198 said:


> I've been trying to remember to recalibrate each time.  I checked my wakelocks and GTALK_ASYNC_CONN seems to be the biggest culprit. Almost 5 minutes in just a couple hours. I can't find anything about a fix for this though.

Click to collapse



I use "autostart" to prevent the android to automatically start the service that i don't need (such as gtalk, stock, twitter, and etc) so that they won't start at all, unless i manually start the apps. 

About the battery caliberation, it is recommended but not necessary to empty the battery. For me, i just charge it to full, restart into ClockWorkMod recovery then delete the batterystat.bin. I have never let my battery down below 25% (just my own practice). But the caliberation was always success and accurate. so i guess it is not compulsary to completely drain the battery.


----------



## raven198 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am using Amon Ra instead of clockwork, I never liked clockwork for some reason.  But I will try doing a battery recondition without letting it die and see how it goes.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice tips...seems to help.


----------



## joosix9 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, can't wait to try this out on my Infuse


----------



## thibz (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the tips, ill try


----------



## Nephilim3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some of these were nice tips I hadnt got to try.  Much thanks!


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 9, 2011)

Luckily I have this down to a science.


----------



## ks3769 (Aug 11, 2011)

i've tried AutoKiller Memory Optimizer. it's good, but my main battery killer is the screen


----------



## Xenova (Aug 11, 2011)

ks3769 said:


> i've tried AutoKiller Memory Optimizer. it's good, but my main battery killer is the screen

Click to collapse



lolz we have to bear with that since we opts to have nice and big screen  but should be fine if the battery can last a day. 

Friend from HK, i saw many nice extended battery sold in Hk. They have 1800mah for Desire HD. But dunno it really up to what they claim or not.


----------



## raven198 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a bit off topic, but what are the pro/cons and any major differences between Amon Ra and Clockwork for your recovery?  All I have ever used was Amon Ra (tried clockwork once and didnt get it working right).


----------



## Skateout (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool, thanks for it mate


----------



## Xenova (Aug 12, 2011)

raven198 said:


> This is a bit off topic, but what are the pro/cons and any major differences between Amon Ra and Clockwork for your recovery?  All I have ever used was Amon Ra (tried clockwork once and didnt get it working right).

Click to collapse



Sorry. I do not know. Because just like you, i have ever used was CWM only


----------



## Audionut11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Undervolting and airplane mode are the best way to go.


----------



## willhub (Aug 12, 2011)

What is MAIL_PWR_LOCK?

This and GTALK_ASYNC_CONN are in partial wakelocks for me, at 9mins and 5 mins..

Also my mail is auto syncing and I can't find where to  stop it?  I have auto sync turned off.


----------



## alexk128 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to have some new tricks to save battery.
My most killing one : cut data network and my battery life doubles but then I cannot do anything


----------



## germanhoss (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice thread 

My two cents:

- under Settings/Accounts & Sync/Manage accounts turn off everything you don´t actually need. I manually sync calendar, docs, contacts and reader and let only google mail on sync.

- if using a device with an AMOLED screen it helps a lot to use a mostly black wallpaper because black is achieved on these screens by simply turning off the corresponding pixels. Just make sure it´s really black and not a dark grey.


----------



## Xenova (Aug 13, 2011)

germanhoss said:


> Nice thread
> 
> My two cents:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's right from germanhoss. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## kvroath (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll try it out. anyways thanks ^^


----------



## germanhoss (Aug 13, 2011)

Xenova said:


> That's right from germanhoss. Thanks for the feedback

Click to collapse



Glad to be of service 

It all boils down to use some common sense in using these little gizmos we love:

- do I need constantly high download speed even when the display is off?
If not, 2G uses less power then 3G - at least on my Desire and at my place - so I change it manually when I need it or utilize a software doing that for me.
If the tip in OP concerning GSM auto works for you - even better. 

- do I need my phone to have a WiFi-connection the whole time - or even worse have it look for a WiFi only to notify me that I cannot use it without paying for it (thank you, shopping centre - very customer-oriented )
If not, turn it off!

- very important: do I really need all the bloatware my provider and/or the manufacturer puts on my device? No? Then get rid of that garbage - pronto 

- many devices have a light sensor, but poorly implemented display-brightness levels - change that. Some ROMs let you finetune your own:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=785466
Of course it´s a common sense thing, too: you don´t need your display illuminate the rest of the room, but you want to be able to decipher it´s content 

- don´t underestimate the OP´s tip concerning kernels. By using a undervolted/overclocked kernel with some finetunings for battery saving you can easily get 10-20% more out of your battery 

As you may have noticed, many of these tips are only usable with a rooted device. Conclusion: ROOT YOUR DEVICE 
I mean, we´re here at xda - if you want to use a phone the way the manufacturer wants you to use it: get an I-Phone


----------



## mirizlivpor (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice tips, but most are not worth the effort ...


----------



## alt101uk (Aug 14, 2011)

Many thanx for this i had forgotten how much battery sync takes to run.


----------



## Victek (Aug 14, 2011)

ks3769 said:


> i've tried AutoKiller Memory Optimizer. it's good, but my main battery killer is the screen

Click to collapse



I tried AutoKiller on my Inc2 (can't root it unfortunately) and can't tell if it makes a difference.  One thing I notice is it doesn't save the "preset" settings I select.


----------



## Majorx10 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for the tips.


----------



## Xenova (Aug 15, 2011)

Victek said:


> I tried AutoKiller on my Inc2 (can't root it unfortunately) and can't tell if it makes a difference.  One thing I notice is it doesn't save the "preset" settings I select.

Click to collapse



Mate, it will only works on rooted device. Maybe you can try other tricks that do no need to root.


----------



## Victek (Aug 15, 2011)

Xenova said:


> Mate, it will only works on rooted device. Maybe you can try other tricks that do no need to root.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I thought AutoKiller had limited functionality on non-rooted phones, but since it didn't appear to do anything you may be right.  I believe it's now possible to root the Inc2 though, so I will have to look into that first


----------



## jthomas84 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks. Good info.


----------



## tripster69 (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting to see that people are using under volted kernals for sgs2. While it's good for our phones (the ones that can handle it without the extra juice) it makes me wonder just how crappy the binning process was for the silicone in these cpus...


----------



## chester04 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Xenova (Aug 18, 2011)

tripster69 said:


> Interesting to see that people are using under volted kernals for sgs2. While it's good for our phones (the ones that can handle it without the extra juice) it makes me wonder just how crappy the binning process was for the silicone in these cpus...

Click to collapse



People always claimed that there is no downside of undervolting.. sometime i also doubt that. Do anyone know what is the drawback of undervolting?


----------



## germanhoss (Aug 18, 2011)

Xenova said:


> People always claimed that there is no downside of undervolting.. sometime i also doubt that. Do anyone know what is the drawback of undervolting?

Click to collapse



If the voltage reaches a certain point, the phone simply gets unstable - no other drawback that I know of 
The other side is overclocking. Theoretically the phone can get too hot and the cpu damaged. Practically this will lead in almost all cases to a emergency shutdown.

I think tripster69 was wondering about the actual testing process after manufacturing the first chips, where the manufacter looks, under what circumstances the actual chips are working.
I know from the Desire that there is a relative wide range of phones. I can undervolt my phone to 875 mV and it works without problems at 1190 Mhz but thats not the case with all Desires.


----------



## tjsantos (Aug 18, 2011)

lovemx93 said:


> flight mode is as good as switching off your phone

Click to collapse



not if you use your phone to read books, play music etc ;-)


----------



## kuj0n (Aug 19, 2011)

it works, i take up my battery life from 2days to3


----------



## Xenova (Aug 19, 2011)

kuj0n said:


> it works, i take up my battery life from 2days to3

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback, mate!

Cheers~


----------



## Maxomix0 (Aug 19, 2011)

nice tipps, let's hope so


----------



## cbarai (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the tips.

I just prefer using juice defender on a custom profile.  It can manage wifi, screen and even cpu governors .


----------



## Xenova (Aug 22, 2011)

cbarai said:


> thanks for the tips.
> 
> I just prefer using juice defender on a custom profile.  It can manage wifi, screen and even cpu governors .

Click to collapse



Sure, mate. As long as you happy with the battery life: ) enjoy~

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy81 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll try it, thx m8


----------



## VVarboss (Aug 26, 2011)

Best article I've read about saving battery.

Curious how you use 3g if you leave it on always, or use something like juice defender


----------



## BS_Artist (Aug 27, 2011)

*Effect of battery itself?*

I reckon that there isn't any harm in undervolting, I've never had any problems. However, some users fall into trouble 'cos they get carried away with how much they undervolt their phone. As is the case with anything, there is a limit that each phone can take.

I'm curious though, does anyone have any idea what effect the battery itself has on this. I mean, the original Lithium Polymer battery costs around $60, but there are cheaper ones available for around $25 that claim to supply the same voltage.


----------



## patrafter (Aug 27, 2011)

I turn off all wireless connectivity when I'm finished using it to save battery power eg gps, wifi, gps, bluetooth etc.

I wish someone made a app that could automatically switch off gsm/3g at schedule time eg midnight to 6am the 3g automatically turns off. That would be awesome and save me from prank calls.


----------



## Xenova (Aug 27, 2011)

patrafter said:


> I turn off all wireless connectivity when I'm finished using it to save battery power eg gps, wifi, gps, bluetooth etc.
> 
> I wish someone made a app that could automatically switch off gsm/3g at schedule time eg midnight to 6am the 3g automatically turns off. That would be awesome and save me from prank calls.

Click to collapse



Juice Defender can do that. of cause the paid version. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterbug (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks, will try it someday...


----------



## robertberma (Aug 28, 2011)

*best trick*

Not use the phone


----------



## daveys4 (Aug 29, 2011)

cool thanks for that one


----------



## Mairei (Aug 29, 2011)

great tips in here.  seems like custom rom is the best with those that have governor settings to use less battery when phone is idle, wonder why they don't do that out of the box??


----------



## Xenova (Aug 30, 2011)

Mairei said:


> great tips in here.  seems like custom rom is the best with those that have governor settings to use less battery when phone is idle, wonder why they don't do that out of the box??

Click to collapse



seem like they encourage us to go for custom ROM XD


----------



## pinep (Aug 30, 2011)

Don´t look the screen every five minutes!! this realy works


----------



## musafir84 (Aug 30, 2011)

Great post. very useful


----------



## eboneg (Aug 30, 2011)

Xenova said:


> Juice Defender can do that. of cause the paid version.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I use superpower (free), which can do that too besides a billion of other useful functions.

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA App


----------



## Duv'orynn (Aug 30, 2011)

Some nice tips. I'll try them in future.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenova (Aug 31, 2011)

eboneg said:


> I use superpower (free), which can do that too besides a billion of other useful functions.
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks for the sharing: )

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Doomofman (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel so retarded that a lot of that looked ridiculously difficult to me...


----------



## sii77 (Sep 2, 2011)

good tweak
thanx


----------



## ♠AcE♠ (Sep 2, 2011)

i have question about calibrating battery

is it worth to completly discharge my battrey till drop??? Isn't that will make the battery damaged?


----------



## Xenova (Sep 2, 2011)

Doomofman said:


> I feel so retarded that a lot of that looked ridiculously difficult to me...

Click to collapse



Feel free to ask  we will help you with the best efforts


----------



## Enc0der (Sep 3, 2011)

From my experience, the biggest battery eating feature was "auto sync", while syncing google, weather, and "facebook for htc sense" and/or "facebook" - with a large number of facebook friends.

When switching auto sync off, my battery usage usually change from around 300mA to something like 30mA (!) or even lower.
With screen turned off of course.

I use 'tasker' to make a "2 minutes window" with auto sync, every hour. This makes my phone still synced with emails, facebook massages, etc' - but also run much much longer.


----------



## musafir84 (Sep 3, 2011)

eboneg said:


> I use superpower (free), which can do that too besides a billion of other useful functions.
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip... Checking it out now...  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Xenova (Sep 3, 2011)

Enc0der said:


> From my experience, the biggest battery eating feature was "auto sync", while syncing google, weather, and "facebook for htc sense" and/or "facebook" - with a large number of facebook friends.
> 
> When switching auto sync off, my battery usage usually change from around 300mA to something like 30mA (!) or even lower.
> With screen turned off of course.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, mate


----------



## jas27 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, trying it right now.


----------



## nitrobg (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh wow, it really worked. Thanks!


----------



## musafir84 (Sep 3, 2011)

eboneg said:


> I use superpower (free), which can do that too besides a billion of other useful functions.
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Been using superpower after you suggested it and I'm getting wakelocks of 4 hours 19 mins with Superpower... What could I be doing wrong? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## cocoska (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenova said:


> EDIT:
> 
> *Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
> The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! This was really helpful, thx man!


----------



## Xenova (Sep 4, 2011)

nitrobg said:


> Oh wow, it really worked. Thanks!

Click to collapse



THanks for giving in feedback


----------



## p0werb1t (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, good tips. For my LG O1/P500, I usually don't get it to pass more than 480MHz while in sleep (after 480 CPU needs more voltage).


----------



## johnnyblaz20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks.  Works great.


----------



## CostasChem (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanx! I will try it right now!


----------



## linkin_p (Sep 11, 2011)

tnx nice post.

 i will try it on incredible s.


----------



## Onix King (Sep 12, 2011)

I know this is not new but new to me...Thanks for the update! Some of this stuff I  didnt think to do. Good Job!


----------



## Elemenopee (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the tips. I might try some of these out.


----------



## msidewinder (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks a lot!


----------



## gibffe (Sep 13, 2011)

flight mode is as good as having nokia 3310 all over again


----------



## freon1131 (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks very much =)


----------



## droganche (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll try this. Tnx.


----------



## BBEgo (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm gonna try some of these recommendations. Thank you very much!


----------



## Duke4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Best thread on battery! Thanks so much.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium


----------



## ministroni (Sep 15, 2011)

Xenova said:


> I use "autostart" to prevent the android to automatically start the service that i don't need (such as gtalk, stock, twitter, and etc) so that they won't start at all, unless i manually start the apps.

Click to collapse



I can't find Autostart in the market. Is this more of Verizon's hiding things from me nonsense? Using Xperia Play (Stock).


----------



## Xenova (Sep 15, 2011)

ministroni said:


> I can't find Autostart in the market. Is this more of Verizon's hiding things from me nonsense? Using Xperia Play (Stock).

Click to collapse



I just checked in the market. It is still there.
The exact name is "Autostarts" but it still will appear if you search "autostart" 

Here is the developer's website http://elsdoerfer.name/android-autostarts


----------



## ruchern (Sep 17, 2011)

Xenova said:


> I just checked in the market. It is still there.
> The exact name is "Autostarts" but it still will appear if you search "autostart"
> 
> Here is the developer's website http://elsdoerfer.name/android-autostarts

Click to collapse



Nice app. thanks for the recommendation. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA App


----------



## sinkster (Sep 17, 2011)

There's an app called Gemini in the market, it's free and has an autorun manager. 

sinkster©


----------



## hareenp14 (Sep 17, 2011)

*battery calibration*

i calibrated my battery yesturday and now my battery is draining like no other :/ will someone please help me


----------



## ruchern (Sep 18, 2011)

hareenp14 said:


> i calibrated my battery yesturday and now my battery is draining like no other :/ will someone please help me

Click to collapse



Give it a few days to stabilize. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA App


----------



## ryochaniago (Sep 18, 2011)

gonna try this with my phone...
i have issues where my batteries down 2% every a hour when idle...


----------



## Xenova (Sep 18, 2011)

ryochaniago said:


> gonna try this with my phone...
> i have issues where my batteries down 2% every a hour when idle...

Click to collapse



2% aren't that quite good? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenova (Sep 18, 2011)

When I unplug my phone from charger. The mV drop from 4199mV to 4135mV. Then leave it there it will back to 418XmV. Is this normal?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## caocao47 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good advice. +1


----------



## 007gamer (Sep 18, 2011)

The most doesnt work on my archos 28 ;(


----------



## DrGreem (Sep 18, 2011)

Great! Looks usefull my dhd  i guess drains a lot of battery it barrely last a day:S


----------



## omarm19 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 very useful thread.  Great work xenova


----------



## angelinaS31 (Sep 19, 2011)

To maintain an perfect battery life for phone, we should not keep our phone always for charging it could may damage battery and while charging the phone you can put off your phone and charge it could give you an strong battery life for your phone.


----------



## lineagesum (Sep 19, 2011)

Greatest thread i hv ever seen!

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App


----------



## Kuba Dick (Sep 19, 2011)

Gonna try it, thanks


----------



## pfcland (Sep 20, 2011)

This is very interresting 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaccolbert (Sep 21, 2011)

My battery's normally okay on a day to day basis but these tricks will come in handy I'm sure, during holidays and festivals i reckon


----------



## PMGRANDS (Sep 25, 2011)

The Gsm Auto PRL thing can be Switched by Dialing *#*#4636#*#* then Settings or whatever but on a Cdma based phone will it mess up the phone if Switched?


----------



## Xenova (Sep 25, 2011)

Won't. The worst thing is you can't get signal if you use wrong setting

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatEric0074 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for the informations !


----------



## Prof Peach (Sep 27, 2011)

Good advice. A few suggestions I have never tried in my quest for POWER.


----------



## smccue (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks I will give some of these a try.


----------



## joe9002 (Oct 9, 2011)

GSM auto (PRL) any feed back on 3uk network? is it safe or will it mess with my signal?


----------



## azulgrana (Oct 9, 2011)

it's looks good, maybe i'll give it a try sometimes.


----------



## Wudek (Oct 11, 2011)

OK - let's test and see the results after a couple of days ...


----------



## darkmoonmonster (Oct 11, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you, it works for me. ^_^


----------



## saxmfone1 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for this!


----------



## deanrobbins (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks for th einfo. Really works for me. I used several of these methods and am finishing the day with 50-55% battery life left versus the old 10-15%.


----------



## ikkuh007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well sounds good, but it are many steps.
It works for the SGS1 and 2?


----------



## momoxxen (Oct 12, 2011)

*for rooted device only!* try check out Juice Defender Pro. i give it a try first using Blackmarket. now my phone last for 2 days with moderate internet usage and a bit gaming


----------



## Xenova (Oct 13, 2011)

deanrobbins said:


> Awesome thanks for th einfo. Really works for me. I used several of these methods and am finishing the day with 50-55% battery life left versus the old 10-15%.

Click to collapse



Glad to know that: ) thanks for the feedback

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenova (Oct 13, 2011)

ikkuh007 said:


> Well sounds good, but it are many steps.
> It works for the SGS1 and 2?

Click to collapse



It should work on all rooted android phone. And they are just different methods (not steps). So you can choose to do what toi feel comfortable with, no need do all of them

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## that747guy (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## that747guy (Oct 13, 2011)

worked great thanks man!


----------



## MrParo (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## 5136614 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice tip,i must try out on my Gt540


----------



## X3FBrian (Oct 13, 2011)

hyphydragon said:


> im not and idiot or a noob, im tyring to post legitimate feedback on an android rom i am currently using but i need 10 posts so here is one more, thanks for this stupid rule! 8))))))

Click to collapse



me too! (Ten characterssss)


----------



## krish_kc89 (Nov 15, 2011)

What's da difference between Lithium polymer And lithium ion battery


----------



## Soldier Blue (Nov 15, 2011)

Neat, some of this is pretty useful. I was looking for a simple guide to try out, even though I don't use my phone much I am always worried about running out of juice


----------



## Xenova (Nov 16, 2011)

krishnachetan.ts said:


> What's da difference between Lithium polymer And lithium ion battery

Click to collapse



*Lithium Ion Chemistry*
Lithium ion batteries use an anode of carbon, a cathode made of lithium cobalt oxide and an electrolyte gel. When charging, lithium ions move from the cathode to the anode. When discharging, they move in the opposite direction.

*Lithium Polymer Chemistry*
Lithium polymer batteries have the same basic chemistry as lithium ion batteries. However, the polymer cells use a porous separator that, when exposed to the electrolyte, turns to a gel. Because the gel isn't flammable, lithium polymer batteries have a different architecture, with the anode and cathode developed as a plate and stacked on top of each other. Lithium polymer batteries do not need a metal shell the way that lithium ion batteries do. In fact, the shell of lithium polymer batteries is often plastic.

Read more: Lithium Polymer Vs. Ion Battery | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5545273_lithium-polymer-vs-ion-battery.html#ixzz1dp4y4Al7


----------



## kosby2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Neat. Good info.


----------



## Silas_ (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot, great Infos 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## spondbob (Nov 23, 2011)

great, nice share, hope it works for me


----------



## yzfr1kong (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## vernzi (Nov 24, 2011)

great info,should try this..thanks


----------



## ChanceStad (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome post. Thanks for the info.


----------



## torchwolfery (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for these tips... much appreciated


----------



## vigneshraaj (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. I might as well try this...


----------



## Xenova (Dec 18, 2011)

I believe our device will not have problem during daily use as we will charge it as soon as we get to the electric source. But these trick would be especially handy if you travel for few days and every single battery percentage is counted 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GnusNat (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome guide, very helpful tips. Thanks.


----------



## rounes (Dec 21, 2011)

Such a helpful topic... Amazing... and ot works


----------



## hellequin (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks  a lot, great info.


----------



## Gyalist (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for this very useful post. Over the time that I've owned my DHD I'd come to accept it as a fact of life that its short battery life was inevitable. My phone usually ran out of battery after 4 to 6 hours. A week ago I decided to see if anyone else was experiencing a similar problem and came across this post. Now my battery life has more than trebled and I'm on the quest of extending it further.


----------



## amdunfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

i have install betterbatterystat in my phone and cpu spy...
on rocket rom v15 for galaxy note, i have an issue of not deep sleeping during idle...

in betterbattertstat it says "GPS" is causing the kernel wakelocks.

i don't on GPS at all, it's still running.
i on and off the GPS, it's still running.
strange. my phone can't go to deep sleep mode now.

how do i know which program is using the "GPS"?


----------



## vijai2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the useful post.Moderators should make it sticky.


----------



## Xenova (Jan 10, 2012)

amdunfreak said:


> i have install betterbatterystat in my phone and cpu spy...
> on rocket rom v15 for galaxy note, i have an issue of not deep sleeping during idle...
> 
> in betterbattertstat it says "GPS" is causing the kernel wakelocks.
> ...

Click to collapse



Facebook, Google maps, and some social networking applications 
Of course and those location related app
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenova (Jan 10, 2012)

Gyalist said:


> Thank you for this very useful post. Over the time that I've owned my DHD I'd come to accept it as a fact of life that its short battery life was inevitable. My phone usually ran out of battery after 4 to 6 hours. A week ago I decided to see if anyone else was experiencing a similar problem and came across this post. Now my battery life has more than trebled and I'm on the quest of extending it further.

Click to collapse



4 to 6 hours is pretty normal. And I would say if you can make it 6 hours screen on. Then you have a gold DHD. Mine just 4 hours+. Even SGS2 is about the same

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## amdunfreak (Jan 10, 2012)

Xenova said:


> Facebook, Google maps, and some social networking applications
> Of course and those location related app
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, something is wrong here then...
what for the phone keep on switching on "GPS" for hours but there's no GPS on shown on notification nor the top notification area....


----------



## Duckett2Times (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks this info was very useful


----------



## Xenova (Jan 10, 2012)

amdunfreak said:


> thanks for the reply, something is wrong here then...
> what for the phone keep on switching on "GPS" for hours but there's no GPS on shown on notification nor the top notification area....

Click to collapse



Indeed there is something wrong then. Because the gps chip will only consume battery when the symbol appear on the notification bar. Then, is it your battery normal compare to other using the same phone and rom?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## untamedkid (Jan 10, 2012)

thx for this !


----------



## tom247 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanx for this mate


----------



## Mmjk3 (Jan 15, 2012)

You have got good ideas thanks a lot!!!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## albo23 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks, this actually helped!


----------



## -masayuki- (Jan 16, 2012)

how do u manage screen consuption?
actually screen has more than 70% of the battery usage...^^;


----------



## molot71 (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks for this, man


----------



## Xenova (Jan 16, 2012)

-masayuki- said:


> how do u manage screen consuption?
> actually screen has more than 70% of the battery usage...^^;

Click to collapse



Use the brightness level that as low as possible. As long you can see the screen and comfort with it. 

And scaling down your CPU frequency while doing those less demanding tasks, like readings, 2D gaming, viewing static webpages really do help a lot 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stylezor (Jan 16, 2012)

I use low screen bright, but all apps that i use are cpu intensive, so... my battery gets drained like nothing, lol.
For idle mode, an awesome cpu governor do all the trick.


----------



## v8bait (Jan 16, 2012)

Any battery saving tips are good tips


----------



## AzzaD (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks for these, appreciate it


----------



## deepakpatil001 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for useful info...!


----------



## TheDroidURLookinFor (Jan 17, 2012)

This just seems far too complicated to deal with. I use a much more simple method...I have a media dock at home and at work, car charger in my car and I keep a travel charger in my bag with me. I keep it plugged in as much as possible. Yes I will agree it is the more expensive version but it doesn't make my head hurt.


----------



## barzhdu (Jan 17, 2012)

Charging from the USB is better because it's slower. The charge can get distributed more evenly. To my knowledge, it's the same for all batteries (even car batteries).

Also, it generally helps to charge your battery when it's not too hot. Some people even put it into the fridge for a while. (Just the battery, not your device, and put it in one of those sealable plastic pouches to protect it from moisture.)

And never leave your battery empty for too long - it will kill it almost instantly.


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 17, 2012)

Very useful tricks and advices, but i think today there are many roms that safe a lot of battery like onecosmics ics, awesome compared to 2.3.5.

Thanks anyways


----------



## Finner42 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice tips, thanks - will try them out


----------



## BlakeDC (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm currently having issues with Facebook continuously doing something in the background. About to murder it and rebirth it to see if that fixes its mood. Also might be that ics has sync issues with fb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Dja357 (Jan 18, 2012)

Best advice for smartphone users: buy a bigger battery. 

You can go online and get slightly higher capacity batteries that have the same form factor as the normal one. If you're really serious, you can buy ones which are bigger but have a far larger capacity.

I upgraded my SGS battery from 1500mAh to 3500mAh, the difference is huge. I never worry about battery consumption while using my phone and it comfortably lasts all day.


----------



## barzhdu (Jan 18, 2012)

BlakeDC said:


> I'm currently having issues with Facebook continuously doing something in the background. About to murder it and rebirth it to see if that fixes its mood. Also might be that ics has sync issues with fb
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Use FriendCaster instead. It can do more things and in my experience uses less battery. If you're rooted you can also get rid of FB and run FriendCaster from system. I've tested it and it works great.


----------



## adario73 (Jan 18, 2012)

gonig to try, i hope to get better battery life


----------



## Cringer63 (Jan 18, 2012)

The battery on my myTouch 4G has gone to the dumps in under a year, it is a second line and can be hooked to the wall charger for sometimes days at a time. This may have had an effect I guess.


----------



## fieldofdreams (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it actually works quite nice. Kinda supposed 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## AsianXL (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks alot, gonna give this a shot as well. Do you have the list of compatible roms/kernels?


----------



## khanggle (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the tips! Learned a few things 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Anouthen (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! Helped me out a lot.


----------



## blicg (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, I wonder how much this will help.


----------



## Android-Junky (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks - This will help me a lot as battery backup timing on Infuse 4g is terrible!


----------



## wailer247 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is really useful information. I am particularly interested in setting the voltages for my phone. Im not really sure I have a complete grasp on how it works and what would be safe/unsafe.


----------



## Valde_Edius (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tut! I knew I could overclock my phone but would never have done so because I can't afford to replace it after it melts. I shut the idea out of my head so quickly I hadn't even considered underclocking!


----------



## jpculp (Jan 20, 2012)

Dja357 said:


> Best advice for smartphone users: buy a bigger battery.
> 
> You can go online and get slightly higher capacity batteries that have the same form factor as the normal one. If you're really serious, you can buy ones which are bigger but have a far larger capacity.
> 
> I upgraded my SGS battery from 1500mAh to 3500mAh, the difference is huge. I never worry about battery consumption while using my phone and it comfortably lasts all day.

Click to collapse



But imagine how much battery life you would have if you used the tricks in combination with the 3500mAh battery


----------



## Xenova (Jan 20, 2012)

Valde_Edius said:


> Thanks for the tut! I knew I could overclock my phone but would never have done so because I can't afford to replace it after it melts. I shut the idea out of my head so quickly I hadn't even considered underclocking!

Click to collapse



Underclock really help alot if you're are hardworking enough to change the CPU frequency everything you play different games. My case: I always underclock to 513Mhz (half of my default clock) when I play Zenonia series. It nearly double my play time with the same battery. The point is to see the lowest frequency that still allow your play the game smoothly or with unnoticeable lag 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lulavc (Jan 20, 2012)

Great topic.


----------



## Z0R (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Well done


----------



## fingerwizard (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow great info! Seems like this will be handy for some android users I know!


----------



## wacwac (Jan 26, 2012)

Very informative thanks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fstbck6706 (Jan 26, 2012)

My phone drains like crazy at idle I'll give these a shot and see if it gets any better


----------



## kmcspecial (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for the write up, very informative.


----------



## samthegame (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks a lot for the info...m new to droid experience and m looking for such informative threads


----------



## androidapk.net (Jan 27, 2012)

Very useful for heavy usage users. I use Juice defender only and it works fine. But thanks for the great guide. Learning a thing or two here.


----------



## TechSavvy2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great writeup for the newbs. 

My recommendation to save mass battery.......turn off lte, lol. Will quadruple your battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv012a (Jan 27, 2012)

So, what I gather is, pretty much idle your phones and dont use s**t unless you absolutely need to. Plus 10 apps that help get your stupid phone to actually idle properly. 

Or you use something like a Nokia, that does ALL of that by default.


----------



## jacksonwwl (Jan 27, 2012)

great sharing~~~ tying it now~~


----------



## mhaykheltan (Feb 2, 2012)

thank you for the tips hope this will make my phone last longer


----------



## apg5031 (Feb 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.

Click to collapse



i tried...but now i can't make phone calls?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Saidinsaidar (Feb 3, 2012)

I only started using the forums yesterday.... and I think I've already read about a dozen of these posts.


----------



## AlexAran (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I'll try steps 2 and 3.


----------



## Xenova (Feb 4, 2012)

AlexAran said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'll try steps 2 and 3.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support. Just to remind that those numbers do not mean sequent (steps). They are just different ways that you can choose 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring80's (Feb 6, 2012)

tnx, really works


----------



## Timoooo (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry if the question is stupid but I dont quite get #1
Do I have to set all of the available options to just 25 more each time I go down one or do i just have to set the first 5, like in the Screenshot?


----------



## aouni_tahech (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the post.

Not all settings work for all. So allow me to post another way to do it, using MagicConfig
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23081634#post23081634


----------



## icactive (Mar 18, 2012)

Try [email protected] app. it works also good, without any complicated method.


----------



## Xenova (Mar 18, 2012)

icactive said:


> Try [email protected] app. it works also good, without any complicated method.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the sharing. Will try out later

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## RiseFox (Mar 18, 2012)

You know when I got my HTC EVO 4G the stock rom would make the battery last for about 2 days without a charge but now that flashed with a different rom the battery life only seems to last about 18 hours with usage. I just upgraded the kernel and the battery life is working alot better.


----------



## foolishking (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks this increased my battery life a really good amount


----------



## Xenova (Mar 19, 2012)

RiseFox said:


> You know when I got my HTC EVO 4G the stock rom would make the battery last for about 2 days without a charge but now that flashed with a different rom the battery life only seems to last about 18 hours with usage. I just upgraded the kernel and the battery life is working alot better.

Click to collapse



Different kernel does help alot. The "radio" and RIL also affect the battery consumption a lot. If you found your signal always low, it actually use more battery. So a radio that make the phone have better reception is really help in saving battery

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## hkssupra69 (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone have a kernel recommendation for the N1?


----------



## naufalsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

nice share, i wil try it


----------



## xzaxox (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for this!


----------



## phatpenguintn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks this is a great list of options even for those of us using different devices and Roms


----------



## dougal83 (Mar 20, 2012)

I usual turn my phone off.  That saves the battery! 

/10post


----------



## insane21m (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet! Ill be sure to try this


----------



## jhurt10 (Mar 21, 2012)

cheers for the tips.  altho, i use airplane mode which helps a lot


----------



## jetaw03 (Mar 21, 2012)

my galaxy y's battery life is very short. i will try this. thank you very much.


----------



## enriquettoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anyone verified if "GSM auto (PRL)" really saves battery?

Thanks.


----------



## j1mp492 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice, gotta try some of these..


----------



## lateral18 (Mar 21, 2012)

enriquettoo said:


> Does anyone verified if "GSM auto (PRL)" really saves battery?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



yes it does ever since i came across that in one of the htc forums , one charge can go about 10+ hrs , that is playing amp player , switching between wi-fi and 4G ( i have an inspire) . the school I go to has crappy connection . texting , checking emails , playing with the GPS  and pictures here and there . i think it does work. in wcdma preffered i could bearly get 7 hrs in one charge

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

do they always have to go in multiples of 25 . or can it be like 
ex 810 , 930

 or they have to be 800 850 875 900 and so on ?


----------



## egg_n_ham (Mar 25, 2012)

Just upgraded to ICS, i must say the battery life has tremendously improved!


----------



## appletechsupport (Mar 25, 2012)

This is very helpful. Thanks button clicked.

I also found that when I installed a femtocell, and now booster for tmobile, my batteries lasted about 50%ish longer. I wish I had before and after data. Anyway, it made a significant difference since the phone didn't have to ping the tower at full power.


----------



## sickorwuut (Mar 25, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.

Click to collapse



lol nice thats what my reply was going to be


----------



## jeremy.glenn87 (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2012)

Use juice defender!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## HelloDominick (Mar 26, 2012)

Well for me my battery goes down quick due to the hotpsot i use for my tab.
Might give these tips a a try.


----------



## Cookster2.1 (Mar 26, 2012)

very good guide!....well for me I always turn off my WiFi and Bluetooth if I am not using it.   I have a lot of apps that keeps on updating through the net.


----------



## Silentkiller101197 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tips for Saving Battery:

**I don't take any responsibility if anything terrible happens to your phone. If you point your fingers at me I will just laugh at you.*

*
- Turn off the Wi-Fi/WLAN of your phone
- Turn off the Bluetooth
- Turn off the GPS
- Disable the Account Auto-Sync (if you have an Android Phone)
- Turn down/Lower the Brightness of the Display (if you have an Android Phone)
- Leave your phone charged when going to sleep (it will have a good battery backup)
- Delete the "batterystats.bin" (if you have an Android Phone)
- If you are an Advance User, you may also consider UNDERCLOCKING your phone *


----------



## ulum_joe (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm...
does it save more than I disabled the Data??


----------



## V07A4ER (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thank you*

Screen filter app is best to control brightness. Try it.


----------



## talmk (Mar 27, 2012)

Good guide.

On my GT540 I noticed that Froyo is more efficient in battery saving that Gingerbread


----------



## Xenova (Mar 27, 2012)

talmk said:


> Good guide.
> 
> On my GT540 I noticed that Froyo is more efficient in battery saving that Gingerbread

Click to collapse



Really? But I found ICS is even mire battery-hungry than GB

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## haramizuki (Mar 28, 2012)

have tried charging via usb and had poor battery life after. Not sure if it's because i'm running GB 2.3.3 at that time, but i will try this method again. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 running  Resurrection Remix Pro ICS


----------



## tggfest (Mar 29, 2012)

> Tips for Saving Battery:
> 
> *I don't take any responsibility if anything terrible happens to your phone. If you point your fingers at me I will just laugh at you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx dude that would help people a lot.
In addition dont charge your phone when the phone is heavily used


----------



## daterrow (Mar 30, 2012)

oh underclocking working well
I already can see the difference just after try 1st step of your guide

thanks a lot


----------



## Ebuk (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks*

This guide really is useful. I've tried to squeeze the energy of my I9100 and definitely this post will help me. Thanks a lot, keep up with the good work.


----------



## Xenova (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedbacks. It's good to know it can help. That motivating me to update this thread with more battery saving tips 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## onekorama (Mar 31, 2012)

Good thread 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## RudiRulez (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, the undervolting write up helped me a lot.


----------



## Aldosry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks i'm gonna try the undervolting thing

i'm not having any problems with my battery right now, but more juice is always welcomed


----------



## kteifan26 (Apr 1, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the great info but what can i use best kernal for my xperia live walkman ?


----------



## chrcol (Apr 1, 2012)

nice guide but isnt it missing some key info?

like where to get a kernel that allows undervolting?

does cf-root support it?


----------



## prince9030 (Apr 2, 2012)

hopefully it helps me out


----------



## Xenova (Apr 2, 2012)

chrcol said:


> nice guide but isnt it missing some key info?
> 
> like where to get a kernel that allows undervolting?
> 
> does cf-root support it?

Click to collapse



I wish to. But the kernel for every phone is different and it is also depend on the version of ROM base. Thus, it is best for the users to refer to their respective thread. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 2, 2012)

One question. Leaving the battery on charge for the whole night is safe and good for the battery?

Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express


----------



## letard (Apr 2, 2012)

time to look for a kernel that has undervoltage.

What about juice defender?


----------



## chrcol (Apr 2, 2012)

ok I will install the app, hopefully it will detect if my cf-root can do it or not.

is it harmless changing a setting when kernel doesnt support it?


----------



## Xenova (Apr 2, 2012)

lamborg said:


> One question. Leaving the battery on charge for the whole night is safe and good for the battery?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express

Click to collapse



It's safe. The battery has circuit that automatically cut off the current when it is fully charged. That's why it is important to use original battery and charger that have quality assured

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenova (Apr 2, 2012)

letard said:


> time to look for a kernel that has undervoltage.
> 
> What about juice defender?

Click to collapse



It's a useful app if you have data plan and like to turn on your wifi most of the time 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cagkanm (Apr 2, 2012)

letard said:


> time to look for a kernel that has undervoltage.
> 
> What about juice defender?

Click to collapse





Xenova said:


> It's a useful app if you have data plan and like to turn on your wifi most of the time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you got to be careful using Juice Defender as it might reduce your battery life rather then improve it but its definitely worth a try... good app


----------



## bigkay (Apr 2, 2012)

How does deleting battery stats help? Just curious 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Risuke (Apr 2, 2012)

bigkay said:


> How does deleting battery stats help? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just delete "/data/system/batterystats.bin" and reset your phone, also you need rooted phone.


----------



## Synthetic.Nightmare (Apr 2, 2012)

bigkay said:


> How does deleting battery stats help? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think I remember reading somewhere that it really doesn't really help in improving battery life at all.


----------



## R-Boy (Apr 2, 2012)

A few days ago, I deleted my battery stats with an app, from then on there was no change feeling but maybe it would take more time to take effect.

The best option to save battery life is to buy a better battery ^^


----------



## goncalosantos (Apr 2, 2012)

R-Boy said:


> A few days ago, I deleted my battery stats with an app, from then on there was no change feeling but maybe it would take more time to take effect.
> 
> The best option to save battery life is to buy a better battery ^^

Click to collapse



Use the smartass v2.


----------



## neoVneo (Apr 2, 2012)

*perfect*

this is cool for my neo v that it battery life not support more than 12 hours


----------



## Skazer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Going to try it out*

I will definitely try out the memory optimizer.  Hopefully this will fix some of the ridiculous lagg I am experiencing in Netflix.  Will post results, thanks!


----------



## reaper90 (Apr 3, 2012)

R-Boy said:


> A few days ago, I deleted my battery stats with an app, from then on there was no change feeling but maybe it would take more time to take effect.
> 
> The best option to save battery life is to buy a better battery ^^

Click to collapse



Deleting batterystats has no influence on battery life at all, that was stated by a google engineer some Time ago

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA


----------



## xaforib (Apr 3, 2012)

R-Boy said:


> A few days ago, I deleted my battery stats with an app, from then on there was no change feeling but maybe it would take more time to take effect.
> 
> The best option to save battery life is to buy a better battery ^^

Click to collapse





or buy/make power pack (4 aa batteries and male usb)


----------



## Dharmenau (Apr 4, 2012)

*does overclock save battery*

on htc hero cdma , would overclock save battery ?


----------



## swift2989 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dharmenau said:


> on htc hero cdma , would overclock save battery ?

Click to collapse



Overclocking will not save battery on any phone bro and I remember oc my hero and theres 2 cons: battery life sux, and over heated like a mother.... 

Sent from my epic touch with plenty of ICS treats to go around!


----------



## mbaier (Apr 4, 2012)

Why reduced   phone because of battery ? It's a smartphone . I wont all what smartphone offer . Once in two day put in charger is not big deal


----------



## Xenova (Apr 5, 2012)

mbaier said:


> Why reduced   phone because of battery ? It's a smartphone . I wont all what smartphone offer . Once in two day put in charger is not big deal

Click to collapse



These are especially more useful if most of the time if you're out there for 1 or 2 days and every percent of the battery count. 
Personally I have 3 batteries. You are right, the way to use a phone is just use it and don't so particular about the number (especially in daily normal use) and be happy by getting all the smartness of the phone

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chrcol (Apr 7, 2012)

mbaier said:


> Why reduced   phone because of battery ? It's a smartphone . I wont all what smartphone offer . Once in two day put in charger is not big deal

Click to collapse



Because to everyone its used in a different way, to you it may be a portable mobile internet multimedia device and phone 2nd.

To me however its a phone first and as a 2nd use it gives me internet access.  I expect a mobile phone to last for many days between charges.


----------



## Jrb599 (Apr 7, 2012)

R-Boy said:


> A few days ago, I deleted my battery stats with an app, from then on there was no change feeling but maybe it would take more time to take effect.
> 
> The best option to save battery life is to buy a better battery ^^

Click to collapse



Better Battery = bigger battery.


----------



## LostLoon151 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for the tips!  will have to try some of them out!


----------



## pong9999 (Apr 8, 2012)

great!!!


----------



## Fiendir (Apr 8, 2012)

Neat, I thought I had it all figured out but had missed some things, thanks!

Though no matter what I do, I still carry two extra batteries around for my Desire.
I just can't help touching my phone all the time, lol, and being without it is kind of a bad idea, so I solve it by switching batteries whenever it's about to die.


----------



## Xenova (Apr 8, 2012)

Fiendir said:


> Neat, I thought I had it all figured out but had missed some things, thanks!
> 
> Though no matter what I do, I still carry two extra batteries around for my Desire.
> I just can't help touching my phone all the time, lol, and being without it is kind of a bad idea, so I solve it by switching batteries whenever it's about to die.

Click to collapse



same here  I carry two as well. + I bought an externel charger which I can leave my battery charging on it while I am using the phone with other battery. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Nagibator (Apr 8, 2012)

Tnx for the tips


----------



## Xtr3meTM (Apr 8, 2012)

Good afternoon, how are you?

Thank you very much for this guide to optimize the phone.

I'm going to put it into practice.

I hope to have as good experience as you.

Greetings from Spain!

Xtr3meTM


----------



## baschelik (Apr 11, 2012)

*thanks!*

nice thread, detailed, thank you....


----------



## Litago (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for the tips


----------



## Conclusion (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the guide, useful information


----------



## trau89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice guide, very useful tricks and tips! Thanks!


----------



## oinflam3so (Apr 12, 2012)

Normally before installing a new from or theme I'll do a clean wipe Includinv battery  statS and and I'll let my phone charge and discharge for two to three days with out interruption. And normally by end of week I'm pushing a full day to almost day and half on a single battery charge. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## gtownie (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotta send my thanks as well.  I had an epic 4g on Sprint that wouldn't last a full day, then went to a Photon that lasts much longer, but this guide helps for sure.


----------



## mbaier (Apr 16, 2012)

Xenova said:


> T
> *Personally I have 3 batteries.* You are right, the way to use a phone is just use it and don't so particular about the number (especially in daily normal use) and be happy by getting all the smartness of the phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 me too


----------



## danilow_16 (Apr 17, 2012)

Use tasker+juicedefender and you should have a better battery

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA


----------



## gkoylu (Apr 17, 2012)

Good information, thank you for these. But, No need to apply at all, Because, new Custom roms are fixed doing these kind of preferences. And, I don't really want to squize my device, if I do , what is the benefit of my phone. 

but now, the battery consumption is %1 / hour approximetly.


----------



## mie2308 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tricks......i also using juice defender but i personally think its dont save much juice...


----------



## danilow_16 (Apr 17, 2012)

*tasker*

I don´t think tasker help a lot too, it´s just a suggestion because it turns off things when I don´t use like sync one time for a day only, turn brightness low after 11pm wifi on and off, but it consumes ram and cpu, so the tasker consume or save battery?

I was WONDERing
no I´m not so sure


----------



## AlessandroXCV (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks man !

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## March3lo (Apr 18, 2012)

Great work exelentent tricks


----------



## Grigoriz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!! i am going to try some of them right now!


----------



## MrHirvix (Apr 18, 2012)

finally... I have a gt-i9001 for 2 months now i think and it's pissing me off... i have to charge it every 15 hours or so.. very usefull tips!

thanks


----------



## danielstyle (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot man!
i new in this and i think it will help me a bit.


----------



## chrcol (Apr 18, 2012)

since I started using tasker to turn on airplane mode at night without it been disabled hourly to allow sms to come in, my battery drain has shot up.

2 charges in a row from an average of 5 days down to around 3 days, it shows not everything is what would expect, tasker is probably chewing cpu monitoring the time so it knows when to toggle airplane mode.


----------



## vielikiy (Apr 18, 2012)

5 day


----------



## Kumarankav (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow really cool tweaks,  thank you


----------



## RyanWyan (Apr 19, 2012)

*I have a tip...*

So, I know it's pretty much common sense, but nobody does it.. 

One good tip, is to turn your brightness all the way down and turn auto-brightness off, and also, keep GPS off when you're not using it... Be sure to keep Wifi and Bluetooth off when not in use too! 


And if you're really low on battery, but you can't charge it and you need your phone, (this happens to me because I don't drive and I go see people often) you can go to Settings, Wireless & networks, Mobile networks, and un-select "Data enabled" be sure you turn it back on! (This is your 3G [and/or] 4G.)


----------



## DomZg (Apr 19, 2012)

Will try it now,tnx m8


----------



## alvienrizki (Apr 19, 2012)

nice info broo.. i am trying on my Samsung GTab now


----------



## maduro25 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a GNEX, so I'm constantly fighting the battery drain.  Best way to make the battery last is to not use it.


----------



## shamal (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## H M Judge (Apr 21, 2012)

you rock bro !


----------



## simi123 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am new to this forums,.....


----------



## monaliben (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers, I'll try a couple of these.


----------



## sibbeone (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks!!!


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 21, 2012)

*autokiller*

Using this also and it does seem to help! Thanks!


----------



## vaxvax34 (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for this


----------



## tixo-tixo (Apr 22, 2012)

*screen & data*

don't forget most of the buttery consumed by screen so dont forget to set the brightness to auto or lower as posible, set the minimum time to turn of the screen when you are not using te phone. also the data! if you are using internet only with wifi set only 2G reseption it will make difrence. say thank if i helped


----------



## Streuli273 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks, will see if it works


----------



## snifferno (Apr 23, 2012)

*ttt*




TheBiles said:


> Is it necessary to have one of these threads every other day?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G

Click to collapse


----------



## Captain 0bvious (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenova said:


> EDIT: Last Update: 10th Sep 2011 with New INfo (trick no.7)
> 
> *Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
> The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried some of these things, and they do work well. Thank you.


----------



## ZlajoX (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that Undervolted Kernel / ROM is very good program. Thanks for advice, i will try this


----------



## pseudoyams (Apr 23, 2012)

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## snifferno (Apr 23, 2012)

Thx for this

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chorita (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Xenova (Apr 24, 2012)

Captain 0bvious said:


> I have tried some of these things, and they do work well. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Please don't quote the main post. Kindly edit your post 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derpderpy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the guide.  There are so many apps for Android that I often find myself wanting to do something, and not knowing what app does it best.  In particular, the program you've linked to that disables services is exactly what I've been needing.


----------



## s0ja (Apr 26, 2012)

Does longevity suffer from undervolting?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA


----------



## cablepama (Apr 26, 2012)

Xenova said:


> EDIT: Last Update: 10th Sep 2011 with New INfo (trick no.7)
> 
> *Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
> The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try on my Note?


----------



## CillBlinton (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! I've been looking for this for a long time


----------



## coco3431 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Autorun Manager*

Autorun Manager works great for me. Just what I was looking for, Thanks!


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, for me, here is something that works:

-Always keep your screen brightness at minimum. Smartphone screens recently have enough contrast.

-Use as little home screens as you can.

-Don't turn on 4g, 3g, gps, data packets unless necessary.

-Use as little widgets as possible. Prefer full apps over widgets.

-Turn off animations.

-Turn off haptic feedback.

-Turn off general interface sounds, like touch sounds, etc.

Sent from my GT-S5360B using XDA


----------



## zerocrack (Apr 27, 2012)

lol thanks


----------



## burtfurkurl (Apr 27, 2012)

Props to u all-- learned some new things--gotta love xda

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## staynam (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks,
My Arc S cant even last one whole day after a periods of use


----------



## michkan (Apr 27, 2012)

My battery drops 1% every hour on stand by from the first charge. I think it is O.K. I think too that it lasts longer when it is charged on USB. I don't know why though.


----------



## llam268 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## levionx (Apr 28, 2012)

um...a bit complicated for me (just a newbie)

doesn't juice defender help with saving battery life as well ?


----------



## kazukun_89 (Apr 28, 2012)

Man. Even I have an extra battery, I need to turn off the screen all the time. It's burn my battery like hell.


----------



## XdaDevelopers 95 (May 5, 2012)

Reduce the brightness


----------



## Blacaaut (May 5, 2012)

thanks i'm gonna tried


----------



## Allanitomwesh (May 6, 2012)

Here's an advanced tweak for ya...
Get a razr maxx.


Sent from my U8150 using CM7.2


----------



## GregórioAxiaMagno (May 7, 2012)

I don't see any great changes... but,

I'm posting my settings. To help and be helped .

My device is an .69 rom the clean 'n' tweaked with v2.8 Rage Kernel, xperia mini st15i

I don't want overclock only undervolt, so my clock settings are the default.

Images attached.

Edit: instability with AutoKiller and UV settings from the guide in this envrmt. 
AutoKiller works awesome with the settings from the guide on stock.

Edit: CPU Control app show a message: the kernel don't have UV capablt. Rage Kernel do OV but not UV. 
Trying to fix AutoKiller haha

Edit: Some AutoKiller configs causes conflicts with Rage Kernel, because the kernel is already tweaked, ima noob xPP. Removing AutoKiller... but the kernel only have a nice batt consumption.


----------



## DirtyTooth (May 8, 2012)

My method is to keep a bricky extended battery in my backpack. My dinc2 with CM7 usually lasts through the day even with some considerable gaming. I've rarely had to pull out the brick. I even have it overclocked to 1.3ghz.

But I just flashed the CM9 rom and I hear that battery life isn't as good, so I'll be bookmarking this thread just in case.


----------



## Griffiths_Anna (May 8, 2012)

Wow.. thank you very much.. those are very good tricks.. I'll try it later

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## sunsfallen (May 10, 2012)

Wow, I definitely needed something like this for my phone. Thanks a lot. Will try some of these, especially the AutoKiller app.


----------



## chrcol (May 11, 2012)

After upgrading to 2.3.6 from 2.3.3 battery life seems a large jump up, in 10 hours its used 4% battery and the awake periods on the battery graph are tiny so the phone seems to go back to sleep much quicker.


----------



## SolidMGSnake (May 11, 2012)

thx


----------



## Xenova (May 11, 2012)

GregórioAxiaMagno said:


> I don't see any great changes... but,
> 
> I'm posting my settings. To help and be helped .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, you need a kernel that support undervolting. I believe each ROM has alot of kernels to be chosen from. You can ask around the thread. 

This is how we undervolt (basically it's all try n error)

1. Only change the voltage of the frequency that you will use
For example: 
ur max cpu freq is 10750, then no need to set the voltage for freq after that, leave them as it​
2. Reduce all voltage by 25mv, then use "TEMPORARY". 
Try to use it for at least 1 day, don't just leave the phone there to sleep. Use it.​
3. If not sudden freeze or shut down, go lower by 25mv.

4. Until you find ur phone freeze. (for example: reduce all freq by 100mv)

5. Revert to the last setting that works (for example: all freq reduced by 75mv)

6. Now start to reduce ONE frequency at 1 time (for example: Freq: 384000, reduced by 100mv, the rest of the Freq remain as -75mv)

7. Use the phone for at least 1 day. If stable, continue to the next freq (example: Freq: 460800 reduced by 100mv). Continue this for the rest of the freq that you will  use.

8. This process is to make sure you at identify the frequency that CANNOT go lower. So the one cannot go lower will maintain.


----------



## minnuss (May 11, 2012)

will see if some of this tricks will work


----------



## GregórioAxiaMagno (May 11, 2012)

Xenova said:


> Ya, you need a kernel that support undervolting. I believe each ROM has alot of kernels to be chosen from. You can ask around the thread.
> 
> This is how we undervolt (basically it's all try n error)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## _Sakura_ (May 11, 2012)

thankyou , gonna give them a try , hope it works


----------



## bastard18 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks I try to do.


----------



## bh0n (May 11, 2012)

i will try some of the tweaks in my SGN... thanks in advance!


----------



## NaglBagl (May 11, 2012)

Trying this right now, seems pretty legit, thank you.


----------



## chaosm (May 13, 2012)

thanks in advance...I'll try it


----------



## sgnaus3 (May 13, 2012)

*battery saving*

Did u never try "2xbattery" app?
Easy and light, even works with ICS (juice defender doesn't).
Really reduces at half the battery drain


----------



## Lizman (May 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lol. I have 3 spare batteries, girlfriend has 2. Still chew through em in a day
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



You carry around multiple batteries?
That is just pitiful. Just get the Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## bw86 (May 13, 2012)

I might have to try this.


----------



## sgnaus3 (May 13, 2012)

Last ICS kernels (Siyah, Abyss...) have a multiple-choice setting into the recovery mode menu. They are "default", "performance" and "battery": this one reduces strongly battery drain. It changes voltages and cpu speed settings.


----------



## js74 (May 14, 2012)

sgnaus3 said:


> Last ICS kernels (Siyah, Abyss...) have a multiple-choice setting into the recovery mode menu. They are "default", "performance" and "battery": this one reduces strongly battery drain. It changes voltages and cpu speed settings.

Click to collapse



Does this work only on ICS or can it also work on Gingerbread?


----------



## elnacho (May 15, 2012)

thx mate, I'm going to try this kernel as soon as I can make my r800 enter fastboot mode to flash the kernel


----------



## Xenova (May 15, 2012)

js74 said:


> Does this work only on ICS or can it also work on Gingerbread?

Click to collapse



I believe those mentioned are for ICS only because I have not seen such settings in recovery for Gingerbrea after using different ROM and kernels  Correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonJoghurt (May 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all helpfull posts. To save battery is one of the challenges of smartphones....


----------



## Allanitomwesh (May 16, 2012)

Here's another tweak. Stick to 2g unless navigating or downloading. And put a nice dark theme with white text.

Imetumwa kutoka U8150 kutumia XDA


----------



## eyupb (May 16, 2012)

*thank u*

thank u very much i ll try it...


----------



## nnar125 (May 16, 2012)

thank you very much i will try this


----------



## dissizitt (May 16, 2012)

awwwwessssommmmmeeeeeeee


----------



## Mbrown3603 (May 17, 2012)

Makes sense

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Xenova (May 17, 2012)

Tot of buying One X but the battery is the only thing that refrain me from getting it 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobdarkside (May 17, 2012)

Always looking for ways to get a few more percent out of my battery, will have to try these.


----------



## blackbyte223 (May 18, 2012)

wow nice


----------



## jhnsmith08 (May 18, 2012)

got to try these tricks...thanks anyway...


----------



## Sebastian_lx (May 18, 2012)

*Save batery*

Hi everyone,

In my opinion and experience the best way to improve a better batery capacity is using a friendly batery kernel and a combination of diferent profiles in OC/OV app.
For example I'm using semaphore kernel and at the end of the day I still have 40% batery, and it's my professional phone.

Sebastian,


----------



## leionnofairy (May 19, 2012)

i do caht a lot on my phone so always i feel need long lasting battery


----------



## Matheus-007 (May 19, 2012)

I'll try this out. If it's good, I'll come back.


----------



## Matheus-007 (May 20, 2012)

Matheus-007 said:


> I'll try this out. If it's good, I'll come back.

Click to collapse



So, I tried it out. And it really does work. It's been approx. 1 full day after my last recharge and my battery is at 69, when it would usually be at 35, if not lower. Thank you very much (I clicked the button =]). I hope more people with problems like mine see this thread.


----------



## yankiedoo (May 20, 2012)

i am using battery saver pro and juice defender ultimate im satisfied with them., but i will try this trickss, thanks mates


----------



## Xenova (May 21, 2012)

Matheus-007 said:


> So, I tried it out. And it really does work. It's been approx. 1 full day after my last recharge and my battery is at 69, when it would usually be at 35, if not lower. Thank you very much (I clicked the button =]). I hope more people with problems like mine see this thread.

Click to collapse



Really thanks for the feedback. Glad to hear that  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exfast (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It works!


----------



## MIGhunter (May 21, 2012)

Definitively going to work this out.  My battery is eaten so fast that it feels like I have to put it on charge constantly.


----------



## yshobokshy (May 21, 2012)

thnx very much
many roms is tested better ics 4.0.3


----------



## szavuly.csaba (May 21, 2012)

battery saver pro + root. you can earn plus one day


----------



## bjorn1213 (May 22, 2012)

thanks, it worked


----------



## OnTheMF (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for this. Going to give it a shot.


----------



## pnroshani (May 22, 2012)

thank you. Really Helpful.


----------



## rohanviolin (May 22, 2012)

Wow......surely gonna try...

Sent from my GT-S5670 using XDA


----------



## GregórioAxiaMagno (May 29, 2012)

szavuly.csaba said:


> battery saver pro + root. you can earn plus one day

Click to collapse



Battery Saver Pro for root user is a way to reduce your clock frequency with a user friendly interface. Also have programatic settings to set like night mode, your mobile can enter in flight mode when you sleep, etc.

A comment: the BSP reduce your max clock with minus 556 800, for example if your max is 1017600 with BSP enabled your max goes to 460800 (with level 4), for any governor (i guess). So, if someone want, reduce the clock with minus 556 800 is another tweak.

Nice app btw. Thanks.


----------



## darksurfr (May 29, 2012)

Pretty helpful.  

Yea I still find that the biggest killer of my battery is the screen.  Makes sense.  I pretty much always run no brightness unless i am outdoors where then I turn it up only for the needed time and then drop the brightness level back down to nothing.  Between that and Killing the location and statistics using stuff I gain a bit more life.


----------



## Lither (May 29, 2012)

I'll give this a try


----------



## ali madan (May 29, 2012)

thnx bro this really helps!!


----------



## Keito Tokunome (May 29, 2012)

I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 29, 2012)

*juice defender*

doesnt juice defender help?


----------



## customer491 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Allanitomwesh (May 29, 2012)

bombayboy said:


> doesnt juice defender help?

Click to collapse



Use the beta.

Or ultimate with root.

Imetumwa kutoka U8150 kutumia XDA


----------



## shreyasdilip (May 29, 2012)

Do these techniques work on just a rooted phone?


----------



## Sharings (May 29, 2012)

There's a few good battery hacks

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA


----------



## Sharings (May 29, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Use the beta.
> 
> Or ultimate with root.
> 
> Imetumwa kutoka U8150 kutumia XDA

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA


----------



## cathale (May 29, 2012)

*Thanks OP*

Thanks for the tips! My advice would be to keep your brightness settings to a minimum and auto turn off screen after 15 seconds to save power


----------



## Allanitomwesh (May 29, 2012)

Sharings said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA

Click to collapse



And you're laughing because ....?

Imetumwa kutoka U8150 kutumia XDA


----------



## mscice (May 30, 2012)

thanks for this post,,, will test a few things out..


----------



## ricky176bx (May 31, 2012)

Thanks it works


----------



## YoursTruly98 (Jun 1, 2012)

Two words: V6 Supercharger

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## kicker09 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Tweaking For Battery Becoming Obsolete*

I have tried many different kernels, roms and modem combinations on my sgs2 gt-i9100. I have since come to the conclusion that the tweaks already implemented by cooks and developers in their custom roms are becoming so efficient that any change an individual makes will either make the device too slow from undervolting or will eat up way too much battery juice from overclocking. Every time in the last 3 months I have ended up going back to stock settings as was found when rom was first installed. There might be one or two small exceptions where some I have seen in these forums have it down to a fine art but 99% of the time I would advise anyone to go with rom developers tweaks. Of course, the small things like using 3g instead of hsdpa are pertinent but on the whole there is no point in going through the hassle of fiddling with a dozen intricate settings.


----------



## animeware (Jun 1, 2012)

1) Turn off the Network Data the 3G or 4G network if your just using the Wi-Fi network only...

2) Turn down your brightness settings

3) Clear Cache & Ram & Open Programs etc...

4) Turn your lock-screen down to 30 secs to save juice.

5) Delete Bloaware software if your not planning on using it

6) CPU Tweak will also increase juice

7) Update to the latest Firmware for your device....


----------



## estquorum (Jun 1, 2012)

turning off the modules (bluetooth, gps, wifi) and keeping brightness level to a minimum is probably all you really need to keep batterying lasting a long time


----------



## kalukha3 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll try a couple of these.


----------



## bacoksai (Jun 4, 2012)

wow, thanks for sharing dude 
the Autostart apps would be a great tools since everything on my tablet runs at start up. And it consume about 10% of the battery on every start up


----------



## tsukot (Jun 4, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for this thread. I might try undervolting mine.


----------



## anhelogr (Jun 4, 2012)

Battery calibration?? how is this done ?


----------



## tsukot (Jun 4, 2012)

*message*



anhelogr said:


> Battery calibration?? how is this done ?

Click to collapse



maybe that's just a matter of observing your battery consumption. Simple.


----------



## Xenova (Jun 4, 2012)

bacoksai said:


> wow, thanks for sharing dude
> the Autostart apps would be a great tools since everything on my tablet runs at start up. And it consume about 10% of the battery on every start up

Click to collapse



10%!?!?  That's horrible :what:

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gowenny (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, will try. Hopefully it wont conflict with supercharger V6


----------



## taz1458 (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to give this a shot tonight.  Thanks!

Sent from my MB870 using xda premium


----------



## jordiluna (Jun 4, 2012)

And how about juice defender?


----------



## customer491 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been trying to find this information from long time. Thanks for adding a detailed article explaining each and every step.


----------



## ThreeDaysAgo (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks nice, I will try some of these.


----------



## SangCaputo (Jun 9, 2012)

Battery really improve when I flashed new room.. I'm on skyics room

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## boyrobbie (Jun 9, 2012)

thx for tutorial


----------



## phoenix_ (Jun 9, 2012)

*Thanks...*

Im Really glad that i found this topic .. Going to try these out  .. Thanks !!!


----------



## aka.Thatgrass (Jun 9, 2012)

Using a rom that uses less battery is a good option too 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## firtvid20 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for this! It improved my battery, but I will need to calibrate since the percentage is going crazy.


----------



## W3hrWolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for this too! It really improved my battery  Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## anhelogr (Jun 10, 2012)

firtvid20 said:


> Thanks for this! It improved my battery, but I will need to calibrate since the percentage is going crazy.

Click to collapse



I use the battery calibration from the market free my battery life has improved dramatically 1. 5 days and I am at 38 %
This post was very useful thanks:thumbup:

Send from my HTC Wildfire S
ROM. Wildchild. v2. 0


----------



## iDemonz (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for this!


----------



## m0e_03 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is seriously some very good and important information here..
It really helped me improve my battery life very much...really appreciate it. 
Thank you..


----------



## vader860 (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone with an EVO 4G LTE noticed battery improvements? The battery life on the stock ROM is already good and was wondering how much better it can get under moderate use.


----------



## alialsebea (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## core_x (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## beryour (Jun 12, 2012)

Will this also work for a Samsung galaxy S2?


----------



## DroidEVO (Jun 12, 2012)

This has been a great help! Thank you so much!


----------



## gonzalocav (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for this fantastic thread


----------



## Shpade (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow you really helped me thanks!


----------



## themightyone (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for this guide. I've been getting around 10 hours of battery life since rooting my phone. Its amazing to me that you could get 20 hours and still have 30% left even before you tried this stuff.


----------



## FPSalpha (Jun 13, 2012)

*Juicedefender*



jordiluna said:


> And how about juice defender?

Click to collapse




Things like juice defender and advanced task killer are not very good for your devices "health" They work but increase chances of damaging your device. I have had sprint and verizon workers tell me not to get anything like juice defender or a task killer. 

Cheers,

FPSalpha


----------



## negativzeroe (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely going to use this. I was using zdbox to kill all when screen lock, but these auto kill apps will do nicely.

Sent from xda premium in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## LeAxe (Jun 13, 2012)

Great topic man! helped me a lot...


----------



## Xenova (Jun 13, 2012)

beryour said:


> Will this also work for a Samsung galaxy S2?

Click to collapse



Yes. It did and always will do

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njtroncoso (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried the app Llama?? What were your results??


----------



## VinceMetalHeart (Jun 14, 2012)

Very good battery incredible in crease


----------



## 7abib0 (Jun 14, 2012)

helped me thanks!


----------



## flashg90 (Jun 14, 2012)

worked, thanks so much


----------



## godhands_akuma (Jun 15, 2012)

this is interesting, i must try this on my htc evo 3d


----------



## Izzue (Jun 15, 2012)

FPSalpha said:


> Things like juice defender and advanced task killer are not very good for your devices "health" They work but increase chances of damaging your device. I have had sprint and verizon workers tell me not to get anything like juice defender or a task killer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FPSalpha

Click to collapse



Using juice defender on default settings actually lowered my battery life according to betterbatterstats as it was always on the top of the list. I always turn off my wifi and data when i lock my phone so I guess JD running in the background is needlessly wasting the battery.


----------



## dodikono (Jun 15, 2012)

i will try on my htc desire, 
really anoying when play game , get critical battery 

thanks


----------



## ykaerflila (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for this great post! Will try on my GNex!


----------



## cecoboy88 (Jun 15, 2012)

very helpful i'll try it


----------



## geopatr (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I can use the extra battery life.


----------



## EmanSan (Jun 16, 2012)

It's working...


----------



## umibuzu (Jun 17, 2012)

Personally, I had a lot of battery problem on my optimus 2x. I tried auto kill but it was worst than before, cause when the apps start again use a lot of electricity. And try to control start of them is almost impossible. Now, each time I see a apps with auto start without legitimate reason, I uninstall it and I put one star on google play with a bad comment. 
Some dev do not recognize that they burn our battery doing that.


----------



## opa86 (Jun 17, 2012)

hmm... i always turn off mobile data... the simple method..


----------



## rockinfuture (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds good for those who have rooted device. For others with unrooted devices the normal ways to save battery will only work... The same old stuff of reducing brightness, and other such stuff..

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## kurtcocaine (Jun 17, 2012)

Great guide. Very Useful. Thanks a lot


----------



## jnjze (Jun 18, 2012)

*Work*

thanks, is well on my device


----------



## necrologo (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job man! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## B4-Hunter (Jun 18, 2012)

NICE Tricks! Good to know this stuff


----------



## matt_att (Jun 18, 2012)

Good sharing and Thanks. 
But as a new member in XDA, i am still hesistate to do it. Will try it one day when i really have some experience.


----------



## Hobox10 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. I need to look into undervolting my phone.


----------



## smayor (Jun 18, 2012)

cool work but in my opinion the time you spend to setting up all the configuration and adjust all every time equal to recharge the battery in normal way


----------



## devpod (Jun 20, 2012)

Fantastic tips. Thanks!


----------



## reidandkat (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome post! Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA


----------



## Ming Wu (Jun 20, 2012)

Like to use power Max on normal mode. I never change it. Gets about 3 days with it on extreme mode.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Freddy1X (Jun 21, 2012)

This post is more like a compilation..but thank you very much for your effort on writing it..really appreciate it and bookmark is a must..


----------



## eggrolled (Jun 21, 2012)

reidandkat said:


> Awesome post! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## ManicIce (Jun 22, 2012)

+1


----------



## upichie (Jun 22, 2012)

smayor said:


> cool work but in my opinion the time you spend to setting up all the configuration and adjust all every time equal to recharge the battery in normal way

Click to collapse



Don't do anything—charge your battery more often, every. single. day.

Do something—lose a bit of time now, save time for the rest of the life of your phone.

You sound like one of those instant gratification people. Sometimes it's better to look at the future, and not just live in the now.


----------



## evr_ (Jun 22, 2012)

Izzue said:


> Using juice defender on default settings actually lowered my battery life according to betterbatterstats as it was always on the top of the list. I always turn off my wifi and data when i lock my phone so I guess JD running in the background is needlessly wasting the battery.

Click to collapse



I've think juice defender works the best on advanced if you want to tweak it yourself, i didn't notice to much improvement on the default settings either.


----------



## KalCal (Jun 26, 2012)

These tricks are quite advanced, but well worth it. I have also doubled my battery life using the same procedures as written here in the past.


----------



## xda55 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks so useful!


----------



## ulum_joe (Jun 27, 2012)

I just use the GSM auto PRL... And let see what's the difference

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## Ultrasagol (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill hopefully try these. Thx!


----------



## pr0xyw0rm (Jun 27, 2012)

My guess is that you should calibrate the battery once in a while and/or when new ROMs or Kernels are installed. One more thing don't forget that heat and time itself kills it.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## izbushka (Jun 27, 2012)

Does battery usage depend on screen colors? For example is there any difference in reading books on white or black background with the same brightness level?


----------



## Xenova (Jun 27, 2012)

izbushka said:


> Does battery usage depend on screen colors? For example is there any difference in reading books on white or black background with the same brightness level?

Click to collapse



I personally felt that no significant different by using different color. The saving is not justify the ugly color (use green or blue night version). Black and white background also no difference

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fozzir (Jun 28, 2012)

*I'm doin it!*




Xenova said:


> EDIT: Last Update: 10th Sep 2011 with New INfo (trick no.7)
> 
> *Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
> The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, kewl, much thanks, I'm doing it.


----------



## themotivatorpak (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the detailed review*

Hi, Would like to say thanks for the help.

Regards,


----------



## 32BitWhore (Jun 28, 2012)

Wish I had an unlocked bootloader so I could take advantage of the undervolt trick.


----------



## jackjohan729 (Jun 28, 2012)

I always recommend the less brightness on phone.It is helpful for save your battery life.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there another way of saving battery that doesnt require playing with system files?


(100th post)


----------



## Xenova (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowboy:

Please don't quote the first post. Kindly edit your post and remove the quote from it. Thanks

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caraddicted1989 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kocco004 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks :victory:


----------



## Starkiller93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## phasion (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a well written OP thanks!


----------



## mcgoxel (Nov 20, 2012)

great app thnx


----------



## Gutslit (Nov 20, 2012)

found it very useful.. thanks to it:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jorgDROID (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bengke28 (Nov 20, 2012)

nice thread. Very useful, thank you


----------



## Cosa89 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice! Thanks you. Very useful i might try some of these..


----------



## smartphonesanonymous (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad screen brightness was mentioned. Brightness always eats through my batteries. 

I also find that leaving Bluetooth off helps, especially if you only use it on occasion.


----------



## Merri1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, they'll be very useful


----------



## gamaz7 (Nov 25, 2012)

hello, this work in LG GT540?


----------



## PetrichorXFi (Nov 25, 2012)

*Apps can re-start thus causing battery loss*



Xenova said:


> EDIT: Last Update: 10th Sep 2011 with New INfo (trick no.7)
> 
> *Advanced Tricks for Saving Battery*
> The following tweaks can greatly save battery if you done it right. But bear in mind that risk are relatively higher since its involve those deep system components.
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of these tweaks/suggestions are great, I admit. Buuuut, if you are running a MOD be aware that the MOD may already implement some of these tweaks.

Also with regards to the autoruns app, keep in mind that many apps will restart themselves, only to be closed by autoruns, then autostart again. In other words, depending on the app, autoruns may cause worse battery life or simply be worked around by the app. AKA some apps can say "ummm no, I WILL start at boot even though autoruns tells me not to"

Other then these things, this post is pretty great


----------



## huynhthoaianh (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice tip guy

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mistermagic87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## ModemJunki (Nov 27, 2012)

After suffering with the miserable battery life on my Thunderbolt, I tried Liquid Smooth ICS and immediately got an extra two hours of useful life on my original battery.

Then my boss gave me a One X.

I stopped using the Thunderbolt on the Verizon network (using it as a wifi-only device) and if I remember to shut off WiFi when I leave the house, it will run for days.

Sort of an expensive MP3 player, though.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice !!! this is very very detailed & explainatory


----------



## William Gil Villanueva (Nov 27, 2012)

amazing

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda premium


----------



## krob8768 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can improve battery life with stock kernel?


----------



## Vector17-Darkroom (Nov 27, 2012)

*the iclonas*

Nice Tutorial good work :good:


----------



## nubhihi219 (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for these detailed instructions


----------



## c1u (Nov 28, 2012)

*licith decided*

the *#*#4636#*#* doesnt work for me, i thing its fw/model dependant somehow


----------



## origikid (Nov 28, 2012)

my battery drains super fast, but once it was better. is there anyway to reset it?


----------



## napols92 (Nov 28, 2012)

good work!!!


----------



## Av. (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supercutetom (Nov 28, 2012)

I find that the app profile setting in SetCPU worked really well for me. It takes a bit of work seeing how low you can clock certain apps at without too much lag but it pays off in the end. At least, I thought so.


----------



## Ezreal (Nov 29, 2012)

does this really works? ima try it out


----------



## Xenova (Nov 29, 2012)

cyberelli said:


> A lot of these suggestions are outdated and super dependant on kernel/device.

Click to collapse



Yes. Please aware that I wrote this when my phone is on Froyo, and now it has Jellybean. Time passed, and some of the things here maynot applicable. Thanks for pointing that out 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xenova (Nov 29, 2012)

c1u said:


> the *#*#4636#*#* doesnt work for me, i thing its fw/model dependant somehow

Click to collapse



It maybe my working after u flash some tweak like RcTweak. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LiberOz (Nov 29, 2012)

does it works with  [LINARO ] [4.1.2][ v.16 ][OS-2.99] OFFICIAL ParanoidAndroid ? has somebody tried?


----------



## LinkForce (Dec 1, 2012)

Too much lazy to try it out :/


----------



## dfreake (Dec 1, 2012)

i try this when i have spare time while at airplane, thanks man :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mattytheflasher (Dec 1, 2012)

*works*

works and simple if you understand the basics

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

don know if i can mention but playstore apps system tuner does this great


----------



## elirev4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanx for the advice.


----------



## peekeje (Dec 3, 2012)

*really*

is it really ?


----------



## ilonu (Dec 3, 2012)

tks,i only know the 'autostarts'


----------



## 014mahay (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks... this may can help me alot...

Maybe turning off some feature'll help saving battery

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Schlicky (Dec 3, 2012)

Always worth trying something for increased battery performance.  Great stuff :victory:


----------



## Xenova (Dec 4, 2012)

eda80 said:


> Oh wow, it really worked. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Thanks for giving it a try and post your feedback here. Maybe Santa will give you present soon 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueVIP (Dec 4, 2012)

Thx for the tricks 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## iTAZUETA (Dec 4, 2012)

thanks thats exactly what i needed


----------



## cavjr08 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks boss!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Evildead_666 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## GeoffAlexander (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks.  Will have to give it a try


----------



## muskrat0381 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Muskrat0381*



PetrichorXFi said:


> A lot of these tweaks/suggestions are great, I admit. Buuuut, if you are running a MOD be aware that the MOD may already implement some of these tweaks.
> 
> Also with regards to the autoruns app, keep in mind that many apps will restart themselves, only to be closed by autoruns, then autostart again. In other words, depending on the app, autoruns may cause worse battery life or simply be worked around by the app. AKA some apps can say "ummm no, I WILL start at boot even though autoruns tells me not to"
> 
> Other then these things, this post is pretty great

Click to collapse



Thanks !!!!  I think that was one of the Best Info Ive seen on here ....  I dont know what else u could have said ...  Thanks again ...


----------



## nagas88 (Dec 7, 2012)

*thank u*

thank u very much for the post


----------



## cha_indian (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks for the reply ....


----------



## makabebe (Dec 8, 2012)

ververy wise man must be voted as president

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## coolestboyz (Dec 8, 2012)

any tips for new user?


----------



## hamer221 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very useful guide thanks! 

Step 2 do not work.


----------



## makabebe (Dec 10, 2012)

everyone has progress after this?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## makabebe (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestX00704 (Dec 11, 2012)

i'll try it. 
thanks for the tricks.


----------



## Xpme (Dec 12, 2012)

These tricks do work


----------



## nottellingeither (Dec 16, 2012)

A useful thread. Thanks.

I discovered after flashing a new ROM my battery life began to suck. I'll use some of these tweaks and apps to see if it improves.

Cheers.


----------



## jrdoming (Dec 16, 2012)

Great tips 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kiddoo (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice advices... Tried some of them.. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## tomn222 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh come on! You have an smarthphone so it cannot work for 2 weeks on one charge!


----------



## appsking (Dec 16, 2012)

superb really great tips.. thank u


----------



## Erick.ecd (Dec 16, 2012)

It worked for me.


----------



## uroboch (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks ill give these tips a shot


----------



## el_roy1985 (Dec 17, 2012)

Going to have to try out some of these tricks. Battery has been wearing down pretty quick ever since I flashed a new ROM and overclocked.


----------



## g.d.legion (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Dude, Does it work for Samsung Galaxy ace?


----------



## 50pounds (Dec 18, 2012)

Ill have to give this a try thanks alot


----------



## Wesley32 (Dec 19, 2012)

I tried this out for my galaxy s2 skyrocket. It seems to work pretty good, I set the maximum to 1026MHz though, I don't that the 996 or whatever it was on the first page. But, Thanks for this thread!


----------



## adblunt (Dec 19, 2012)

Great tips, thanks


----------



## Xenova (Dec 20, 2012)

g.d.legion said:


> Hey Dude, Does it work for Samsung Galaxy ace?

Click to collapse



Basically it will works on all Android phones

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ritz28 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Will try the tricks*

Else, would buy the bulky high capacity battery!!


----------



## Hai__ninhthuan (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice


----------



## lateral18 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi 
I've UV -50 mV if I do more the phone freezes , is safe to say that is what the phone can handle 
I changed the preferred network settings to cdma/GSM auto prl . This is the one that works best for me , I try gsm auto prl , the battery drain faster .

 The only hiccup I have is , tha randomly while the phone is in sleep , it will start to use about 45 mV to 120 mV . That is what consumes the battery, I don't know how to fix it . Battery use says is the radio , the only thing that comes to mind is switch to GSM auto prl . 

 Any other thoughts ?


----------



## viet_cong (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ajiinkya (Jan 18, 2013)

also need hlp wid unrooted phones??

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## kenzo213 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!:good:


----------



## aguynamedray (Jan 19, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Turn off your phone. Battery life will be awesome.
> 
> Otherwise carry spare chargers and/or batteries. Simples.

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Nice dude..like it...anyway, juice defender can carry out that thing.


----------



## Icelife (Feb 1, 2013)

Cheers, I'll try a couple of these.。。。。。。。。。。。。


----------



## iherbak77 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Best tricks*

thanks for the useful tips!


----------



## daluke (Jul 29, 2013)

Very informative thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kamendra (Jul 29, 2013)

Does it work for windows phone?


----------



## notbiased (Jul 29, 2013)

Great tips! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo using xda app-developers app


----------



## shinz14 (Jul 30, 2013)

outdated?


----------



## muchlist (Jul 31, 2013)

use greenify, save your battery when screen of.. save more ram too

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## cemcem1974 (Jul 31, 2013)

*turn off in the night*

İs there an app to automatically turn the phone off and on again at certain times?


----------



## kateyblue (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## daemol (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thank you*

Amazing tips. I knew that people used to undervolt graphics cards. Good to know that same thing can be applied to mobiles as well.


----------



## ritik jaiswal (May 8, 2018)

For demo of tips go to


----------

